# Wo kommt der Splitter hin?



## alexanderneipp (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo allerseits,
habe ein kleines, vielleicht etwas peinliches Problem:
Ich habe bei uns im Haus die ehrenwerte Aufgabe bekommen eine WLAN-DSL-Anlage zu installieren. Jetzt bin ich heute mal in den Keller gegangen und wollt mir die Sache mal anschauen, und schon hatte ich das erste größere Problem.

Wo kommt denn der Splitter hin?

Ich hab euch mal ein Foto angehängt, wäre super, wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet.








Vielen Dank!
Alidey


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Oktober 2003)

Der Splitter kommt direkt an die Telefondose  der Telekom, noch vor dem NTBA!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Oktober 2003)

Wanddose
|
Splitter -- NTBA -- (Telefonanlage) -- Telefon
|
DSL-Modem
|
Netzwerkkarte

Gruß
Martin


----------



## alexanderneipp (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja, das weiss ich auch schon, nur kann ich die einzelnen Teile an meiner Anlage nicht identifizieren...


----------



## Tim C. (29. Oktober 2003)

Der Splitter muss an die erste TAE Buchse im haus, die solltest du an und für sich ja auch haben, wenn du ISDN hast, weil da muss ja auch die NTBA dran.

Also such die Buchse, die an dem Kabel hängt, was von der Straße kommt, also physikalisch die _erste_ Buchse im Haus. Da hängst du den Splitter dran, an den du dann einerseits wieder den ISDN oder analogen Telefonstrang hängst und andererseits das Modem.


----------



## alexanderneipp (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Tim, schau dir bitte mal das Bild an...
Also hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden:
Ich nehm auf Bild 2, aus dem weißen Kästchen oben das graue rechte Kabel raus und häng da den Splitter dazwischen?

Ali


----------



## Tim C. (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja wenn das die NTBA ist und das die Eingangsbuchse ist, dann hängst du da den Splitter zwischen. Korrekt.


----------



## alexanderneipp (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja, jetzt kommen wir der Sache ja schon näher.
Mein Problem aber ist:
ich kann nicht eindeutig sagen, was die NTBA und was das Amt ist.
Kann ich das irgendwie erkennen? Oder kannst du das und es mir sagen?


----------



## Tim C. (29. Oktober 2003)

Die NTBA an sich ist der kleine Kasten links neben der Telefonanlage schätze mich mal. Die Amtsleitung kommt wohl (so wie es aussieht) hinter der Telefonanlage aus der Wand (von der Straße), geht dann in die NTBA und von dort geht das ISDN Kabel wieder in die Telefonanlage.

Der Splitter muss jetzt vor die NTBA an die Amtsleitung angeschlossen werden.

Normalerweise kannst du unten am NTBA diese Kläppchen abschrauben oder hochklappen, dann sind die Sache auch beschrieben normalerweise.


----------

